
Escape: Profoundly disabled man begins to assert his independence - rms
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQ1N4XALqlM
======
rms
This is one of the most profound pieces of short documentary I have ever seen.

Watch the whole thing on Netflix:
[http://www.netflix.com/Signin?nextpage=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.netf...](http://www.netflix.com/Signin?nextpage=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.netflix.com%2FWiPlayer%3Fmovieid%3D70119568)

Or search for This American Life s02e01.

Mike continues to blog at <http://www.lithiumcreations.com/>.

